# More Accurate & Quicker



## MarkTheFiddler

The price is right. Thanks for the review.

Question: Do you think it will score some of the harder woods?


----------



## camps764

for only 25 bucks it doesnt seem like a bad deal to be honest. might be a little overkill on accuracy - but I'd use the thing.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Thanks for the information and review. This is something I would definitely try.


----------



## RichardHillius

One of the big things I fought with early on when I started to spend more time with traditional hand tools and less with power tools was the change in thought process on how you layout and process parts. I can't tell you how wide my mortises in a 3/4-1" piece is other than they are referenced off a roughly 3/8" mortising chisel that is very old (I have never measured it's width to more than a 1/16"). I set my marking gauges pins to the width of that chisel roughly in the middle of the piece and than scribe those lines on both pieces using a common reference face. This pushes any errors to the back face of the piece where I clean them up with a plane to smooth everything out. I don't worry if the pieces are exactly the same width or that the mortise is exactly centered or a exact size because as long as I use the same marking gauge and mortising chisel referenced from the same face consistently it doesn't affect the results.

I guess what I am saying is that it's easy to fall into the trap of trying to impose the same level of precision on hand tool operations that is needed with power tools and in most cases it's just not needed and you end up just making a lot more work for yourself than you should. I'm not dissing the tool as it seems to be a very well made item just it's purpose in hand tool work and I don't see where a marking gauge really fits in power tool work either.


----------

